# Updated One-Piece Vest Pattern



## ecirwin (Mar 9, 2011)

Several of you have asked for yardage estimates to my vest pattern. Using several sources, I have added an estimated yardage chart.

This vest can be made in any size, using any yarn, as long as you are willing to do some math! You'll need to do some test samples with your yarn. Once you like your sample, measure the gauge and use the pattern to figure how many stitches to start with. 

The vest is done in one piece, no sewing or picking up for ribbing required. Feedback welcome.


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

Thank You for the pattern and the update. I have printed this out and in Dec I will be starting it. I have so much to do this summer and fall I just do not know where to start.


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

Thanks for all your work on this pattern, and thank you for sharing it! Happy Knitting!!


----------



## PointySticksNStones (Mar 20, 2012)

Thank you for your generosity.


----------



## Colorado knits (Jul 6, 2011)

Thank you for this pattern.


----------



## granjoy (Jun 29, 2011)

Thank you so much, this is great!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## SherryH (Apr 4, 2011)

Thank you for the pattern! It's wonderful, I'm working on an "Incredible Raglan" now. So a vest is next!


----------



## eggplantlady (Apr 10, 2011)

Thank you for sharing! I have added this to my list


----------



## jberg (Mar 23, 2011)

This looks like a good challenge for someday! I have saved it and hope to actually make it. Thanks so much for providing it. Happy Needling. jberg


----------



## jayfbee (May 7, 2013)

Thank you


----------



## Mare (Jan 19, 2011)

This is great! Thanks, Dee!


----------



## jmarcus276 (Jan 23, 2011)

Thank you for sharing, it is a lot of work to do a pattern and your time is appreciated


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

Thank you very much... :thumbup:


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

jmarcus276 said:


> Thank you for sharing, it is a lot of work to do a pattern and your time is appreciated


 :shock: I am in awe of this information. You are great!! Thanks so much.


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

Thank you, that's very generous of you.&#9786;


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

thanks, very interesting!


----------



## Bunyip (Jan 1, 2012)

KnitterNatalie said:


> Thanks for all your work on this pattern, and thank you for sharing it! Happy Knitting!!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------

